# Official Thread: New Orleans @ Chicago 12/3



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Looks like no Baron Davis for the Hornets means a victory for the Bulls. 

Bulls in a tight one, because Jalen Rose said so!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I think the Bulls should play this game with the intensity of a game 7. Losing is not an option tonight.

Eddie Robinson should match up against Mashburn better than Rose does. Rose should be able to guard the Keebler Elf. 

Who is the back-up for Davis? Whitney?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Wesley used to run the point for them so maybe a back court of Wesley and Alexander to start.

I am not up on the Hornets and am writing this without checking.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> I think the Bulls should play this game with the intensity of a game 7. Losing is not an option tonight.
> 
> Eddie Robinson should match up against Mashburn better than Rose does. Rose should be able to guard the Keebler Elf.
> ...



Whitney who????. I know Wesley moves to the 1 and Alexander will start at the 2


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Hornets rotation w/o Davis will look something like this:


Wesley, Bryce Drew(haha)
Alexander,Augmon
Mashburn,Augmon
Brown,Lynch
Magloire,Campbell


We should be in good shape as long as we rebound well and dont let Wesley heat up from deep


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Whitney who????. I know Wesley moves to the 1 and Alexander will start at the 2


Oops. For some reason I always confuse Chris Whitney and Courtney Alexander. It's the same way I confuse Pat Benetar and Joan Jett.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lets see what home cooking does!! 

Wesley killed us the last time!!


----------



## illiniguy (Jul 24, 2002)

*Bulls finally break losing streak*

The Bulls should be able to pull one off tonight. A home game with the oppositions star pg out. I have a strange feeling the Bulls will get 12-15 points off the bench from Fizer and Jay Williams plays a very good game close to a double-double.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

I have a feeling CA is going to burn the Bulls tonight.


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Bulls Lose*

Hey we suck until proven otherwise. they kill us up front. PJ,Elden, MAgs


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> It's the same way I confuse Pat Benetar and Joan Jett.


Love is a battlefield so put another dime in the dukebox baby


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Jamal is going to go off tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Love is a battlefield so put another dime in the dukebox baby


I love Rock N Roll!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Jamal is going to go off tonight


OFF what?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Lest we forget.....*



> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Hornets rotation w/o Davis will look something like this:
> 
> 
> ...


last season Drew, just like ollie did this year, lit us up as we walked away with losses in both games.

Hornets- 100
Bulls - 93:dead:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I think Robinson will have a good game. He's getting a start against his former team.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Oops. For some reason I always confuse Chris Whitney and Courtney Alexander. It's the same way I confuse Pat Benetar and Joan Jett.


I do the same exact thing! 
I think the Bulls are actually gonna have a good game against an inconsistant Hornet team.

:topic: Way off topic, but Lizzy I just found out I'll be in a box for the blazer - clips game on the 18th, I just had to share my good news with someone! You wouldn't happen to be attending as well?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> :topic: Way off topic, but Lizzy I just found out I'll be in a box for the blazer - clips game on the 18th, I just had to share my good news with someone! You wouldn't happen to be attending as well?


OT - Actually - I leave for Chicago on the 18th. 

That's so cool! I was at the Thanksgiving game vs the Nets which was a lot of fun. My seats were in PR7 below the boxes behind the visitors bench. Where are you guys going to be located? (I wish I *was* going - I love watching Portland games live. The crowd gets so excited when they think Sheed will get a technical)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

An optimist says Bulls by 10. A pessimist says Bulls lose by 15 ;-)

(Bulls by 10!)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hornets are 2-6 on the road and only average 87.8 points a game. Average 101 at home. Clearly are not the same team away. We could win this one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams nice start!! 8 points 3 rebounds 3 assists.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down by 4 after 1.

Too many turnovers early.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Rebounding much better.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill has as many shots so far as he usually takes in most games. A good sign!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Curry, 5 rebounds. Is that a career high? LOL. Then he gets pulled out of the game.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Does anyone else wonder???*

Why jamal crawford does not ever DUNK the ball instead of always shooting that floater??? I think he is tentative about having to come down on his knee wrong...anyone else ever notice that? I know this guy has got to be able to leap...I just wonder why, as close as he gets to the basket, why he does not elevate and dunk the ball?

NO SOONER DO I SAY IT AND WHAM!!!! NICE DUNK JAMAL!~


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*NICE assist from jamal to jay for TWO!!!*

50-44 Hornets at the half! tie the game at 40 and then get outscored 10-4....lol


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Everyone is noticing JWill and JCraw in the game at the same time, right?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Beat ya!*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Everyone is noticing JWill and JCraw in the game at the same time, right?


it looked good....wonder if BC saw it? lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Everyone is noticing JWill and JCraw in the game at the same time, right?


They sure are!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Williams nice start!! 8 points 3 rebounds 3 assists.


At the end of the half, 10 points, 3 rebounds, 3 assists.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Anyone else notice we were down 40-38*

when Jalen came back in? go from 2 down to 6? Coincidence?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What a tiny lineup at the end of the quarter:

Marshall, Rose, JWill, JCraw, Hoiberg...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Everyone is noticing JWill and JCraw in the game at the same time, right?


Which brings up a more interesting and nagging gripe..........Just why the Hell did Blount and Hoiberg play the ENTIRE SECOND quarter?? Why doesn't bill just sub in Jay halfway through the second and 4th for Hoiberg? And just what happened to EROB. He starts but I haven't seen him since the middle of the FIRST (same for tyson--who when taken out of a game for mistakes is given NO CHANCE to go back in and redeem himself)!!!

Bill really needs to tighten up this lineup and stop being so damn loyal.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Too bad it took*

BC to do what most of us have been saying for a while by putting JWill and JC in the game at the same time.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

hopefully jalen decides to wake up in the third quarter . . . looks like we're going to need him in order to win

Nice play by Jwill and Crawford. Rose 3-11 fgs. As I said, hopefully he decides to wake up. Curry getting to the line, and rebounding for a change. Is he working harder or is the ball just bouncing right to his lazy butt??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount has 5 offensive rebounds (7 total) and 2 assists. Decent.

The Bulls are outrebounding New Orleans 27-21

ERob got 9 minutes, 0-1 (3pt attempt), and 1 turnover (zeros for the rest of his stats).

Chandler 1 rebound, 1 assist, 2 points in 8 minutes.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> ERob got 9 minutes, 0-1 (3pt attempt), and 1 turnover (zeros for the rest of his stats).
> 
> Chandler 1 rebound, 1 assist, 2 points in 8 minutes.


Ok, that excuses Blount, but if numbers are a criteria for playing time, then using the above stats, and already knowing HOIBERGS NUMBERS...someone again PLEASE explain why he got 11:33 of play time in the second quarter??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

To add to my last post, Magliore had 7 rebounds in a hurry against Chandler, zero since Chandler is sitting.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

tyson has only 8 mins? I know BC wants to win, but shouldn't the future of our franchise be getting more than 8 minutes in one half?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*as the Bulls announcers even said...*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> BC to do what most of us have been saying for a while by putting JWill and JC in the game at the same time.


"that was done to put another offensive player on the court with 9 seconds or so left....." Uh, Mr Bill, DON'T we want more offensive players on the court when we are STILL getting beat in the first quarter. Maybe not as bad, but it is still happening. Hassell needs to go the bathroom and get ahold of himself...this guy has flat out regressed. Put Jay, Jamal, Jalen, Marshall and Chandler to start. Just to see how they do?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Looks like either curry or tyson takes turns....*



> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> tyson has only 8 mins? I know BC wants to win, but shouldn't the future of our franchise be getting more than 8 minutes in one half?


sucking on any given night. NO consistency....unless it is at sucking.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Quick thoughts on first half........


Bill definitely needs to figure out his rotation. 

Loved seeing Jamal and Jay in together. I really would love to see more of that. Did anyone else notice that Hoiberg was on Wesley and Crawford on the SG......It can be done.

Also, Crawford Dunked!!!!!! I know someone on this board will have that avatar soon. 

Williams and Crawford looked good. Donyell is our most valuable veteran.

Curry is hustling when he's in there. He's also fighting for rebounds and going strong to the hoop. Needs tobe more consistent on free throws. He misses the first, then usually swishes the second. It's like the first ft is his range guide.

Love to see the rotation be :

Chandler
Marshall
Hassell
Rose
Williams

Curry
Crawford
Robinson


Shooters/bangers (if losing control of game)
Hoiberg /Baxter


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok, that excuses Blount, but if numbers are a criteria for playing time, then using the above stats, and already knowing HOIBERGS NUMBERS...someone again PLEASE explain why he got 11:33 of play time in the second quarter??


I'll give you my best guess. The Bulls starters played a lot in the last game and they seemed to run out of gas late in the 3rd quarter. By keeping the game close and resting those guys, they should be better off when we need 'em.

Hoiberg didn't play last game at all (I think).

ERob started last game on fire, and pretty much fizzled the last 3 quarters. 

And the numbers aren't the criteria, I think they merely record the performance of the guys...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I understand the thinking is that Hoiberg and Blount bring sound fundamentals but that just isn't enough. 

Blount and Hoiberg are stabilizers used occassionally, not for long periods.

I want to see Rose in there working out his funk and Marshall and one of the kids.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> *Originally Posted by chifaninca*
> 
> Curry is hustling when he's in there. He's also fighting for rebounds and going strong to the hoop


Curry is hustling! Thats what I want to hear. Hope he keeps it up. Looks like EC doesn't like not starting so much, eh. Good move by BC to bench him and give him some motivation to hustle


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll give you my best guess. The Bulls starters played a lot in the last game and they seemed to run out of gas late in the 3rd quarter. By keeping the game close and resting those guys, they should be better off when we need 'em.
> ...


E-Rob didn't fizzle. Just because he isn't scoring doesn't mean he isn't playing well. He did a great job on Nowitski all game long.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

come on Bulls we can do this!!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

curry another rebound


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

If there is one potential upside to Rose sitting, it is that Curry sees that it's not personal. It's all about results in the NBA. If a proven player like Rose sits the pine, then Curry shouldn't let his feelings get hurt. Play harder and prove you deserve the time.

Another side benefit could be that Krause gets into Cartwright's head enough to play Williams and Crawford together a bit more. I love seeing that. Kinda like the Hornets with Davis and Wesley.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Back to the second half.....Go Bulls!

Catch you all later


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Rose starting to warm up 10 pts in 4 minutes


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

KC,

OK, he didn't fizzle, his OVERALL performance dropped quite a bit in all the statistical categories.

chifaninca,

Curry starting the 2nd half!

I think Blount just played good enough to stay in. I don't know about Hoiberg, other than my previous guess (to rest guys and keep the game close).


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Rose*

is killing them to start the half. Curry is a monster in the boards. Did I just say that?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

They bring in Augmon to stop Rose


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Rose had decided to play. Its about time.

Curry getting into foul trouble, but has 7 rb so far. He might double his total for the entire year in this game


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Curry is on his way to a*

double double


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Curry is on his way to a*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> double double


A triple double if they let him have 10+ fouls, too ;-)


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> KC,
> 
> OK, he didn't fizzle, his OVERALL performance dropped quite a bit in all the statistical categories.


That will happen when you are defending a great player like Nowitski. Few players have the energy to defend an all-star and continue to produce in all other facets of the game.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

how is Curry's Dfense tonight??


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*He has three fouls in*

almos 3 quarters your point is?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: He has three fouls in*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> almos 3 quarters your point is?


4 fouls in 17 minutes. If he played 34, he'd have 8 fouls...

That's my point.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice 3 by JWill!

SHOOT MORE.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Looks like he's listening to you, he just made a layup


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I don't care he is producing*

that can be worked on he is also drawing fouls, some have been ticky tack but non the less he is producing and :clap: and BC hasn't pulled him yet. Curry is playing solid, thats all that matters.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

our point guards have 23 points, 6 rebounds, 6 assists.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Put Chandler in for Blount now.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*If Curry*

could hit free throws he would be this close II to a double double.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill, TO #5


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

It seems our team does not want to win the game. They are trying to give it away, and its working. 

I second the motion to replace blount with chandler.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Baxter?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> It seems our team does not want to win the game. They are trying to give it away, and its working.
> 
> I second the motion to replace blount with chandler.


BC must be upset with Chandler (or waiting till Q4). Baxter in for Blount.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill 10 shots in 1st half, 1 shot this Q.

SHOOT MORE.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

BAXTER!!!!!!!!!!!

were coming back now baby.

I still would rather see chandler in there though. But it could be worse. It could be Fizer.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

This is pathetic. I don't even think we got a shot off in the last 5 posessions.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*As soon as they take Curry out*

we can't rebound no more, will someone step up and rebound.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose 5-9, 12 points in Q3


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Baxter?


I think BC is trying to inject some energy. They look like they are floating around out there.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, but why not Tyson? If he can't bring energy, no one can.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

we gave up 83 points in 3 quarters. Hornets Shooting 50% from the field and also 50% on 3pt fgs.:upset: 

Jwill playing good exect for those turnovers.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*ugh...*

8 TO's in 3rd qtr
We are gonna need a 30+ pt 4th qtr to win


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 15 turnovers
New Orleans 8

Bulls 1-6 3PT shooting
New Orleans 3-6


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Yeah, but why not Tyson? If he can't bring energy, no one can.


I hear ya


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

You'd think the team without their starting PG would have more than 8 TO's.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry starting Q4

ERob, Craw, Baxter, and Hoiberg.

hrm...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

What the hell! E-Rob 20+ minutes and he has donuts in almost every statistical category.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

We are finally outrebounding a team though. That's the only statistical category where we're beating them.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

We are just trading baskets, we've gotta defend. They are gonna start pounding the inside on Curry.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Robinson starting to heat up.

Thought I would never say that. Ever.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Terrible defense.

Wesley, Mashburn with 20+ already, PJ Brown and Magloire going to break 20+ too.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Yeah, the only way to come back from this late deficit is to get some steals and defensive stops and execute flawlessly on the offensive end. Ahh, who am I fooling? Fat chance.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JCraw and ERob have the only bulls' baskets this quarter.

Lame.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Rose resting up for the Cavs now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yup, garbage time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter is a stud.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Baxter is a stud.


I agree I like his play.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Seriously, its garbage time and u still choose not to develop the twin toddlers. Cartwright is a joke.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Awful Game.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

To quote John Paxson "an uninspired effort":upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We are terrible on defense. And we turn the ball over way too much.

We got killed in Q3 with Curry getting big minutes.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Chandler played a whopping*

8 minutes and we wonder why Magliore, Brown and the rest of their frontline was killing us in the third and fourth.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I have to admit - I am somewhat baffled by the substitutions in the game tonight. I'm also wondering why at least 1/2 of the team doesn't get back on defense quickly, too. When you give the visiting team 6 players in double figures - without their all star PG and you commit 20 turnovers, that is trouble.

New players take time to work into the defensive schemes and that probably is some of the problem.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*No*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> We are terrible on defense. And we turn the ball over way too much.
> 
> We got killed in Q3 with Curry getting big minutes.



we got killed when BC took EC out the game then they started getting rebounds then rose had an offensive foul, and then blount had a traveling violation and the lead exploded to 10 it went down hill after that.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

It's time to warm up the "fire Cartwright" bandwagon.

This team is clueless right now. So many things are so badly wrong I don't even know where to begin.

The season's a wash.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

and we lead the league in attendance why?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> It's time to warm up the "fire Cartwright" bandwagon.
> 
> This team is clueless right now. So many things are so badly wrong I don't even know where to begin.
> ...


I've gotta agree with you on this one.

This was one sad game. Depressing. I've got to wonder exactly what Cartwright goes over during practices. This team had two days of rest and two days to prepare for this game. It looks like these are guys who just got together at the Y to play a pickup game. Sloppy.

For this team to get beaten so badly in their own building, with two days of rest and playing a team without their best player is inexcusable. There has been no progression of this team since the beginning of the season. The Cartwright apologists can cite our youth and inexperience, but there is a fair portion of the blame that MUST fall squarely on the shoulders of the coach and his staff. It doesn't appear as if this team has learned anything from last season. By all accounts, Curry and Chandler have regessed. 

I'm not quite sure what Cartwright is up to with his allocation of playing time either. His insistance of "going with his vets" is flat-out wrong. Players like Curry, Chandler and Crawford weren't bought onto this team to play a supporting role to Blount and Hoiberg. These guys posses skills that are orders of magnitude greater than Bount and Hoiberg. LET THEM PLAY!

Folks kept alluding to how much better this team was going to be with Cartwright having the luxury of a full preseason and Rose for an entire year. Well, this team is arguably worse than the one that finished off last season 4-2 against playoff-calibre teams that were fighting for seeding position.

I have no clue what goes on during a Chicago Bulls practice session. The only thing I have to go on is the end product that hits the floor and so far that product has been only slightly better than putrid. That's just poor coaching. When I read quotes from Curry stating that he honestly has no clue why he's been demoted and he hasn't been told what he needs to do to get back into the starting lineup - that worries me. That's poor communication - a direct result of poor coaching. Cartwright responsds with "he knows what he needs to do". Well Bill, evidently he doesn't and the onus falls onto you to provide YOUR PLAYER with direction and instruction. Last time I checked, that is what a coach does.

If this is the end result of Cartwright going with his veteran lineup and his continous screwy substitution patterns, maybe it's time to make a change and get a coach in here that knows the x's and o's of the game and who can actually instruct.

Rant over...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I read this thread after posting my own little rant. Nice to know I'm not the only one.

Unfortunately, Krause doesn't know another head coach who'll run the triangle without being ordered to (unless he goes after Jim Cleamons) so Cartwright will be here glaring for a while.

Did you see Jay tonight. He practically had his ear in Cartwrights mouth trying to hear what he was saying. Methinks the coach has communication problems.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Cartwright's...*

voive of gravel=poor communication.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Viable coaching options that we could actually land... do they exist?

Mike Dunleavy? Probably not. 

Maybe, Larry Bird? Would he make a return to coaching? Probably not, since he has this thing going on with starting the 30th NBA team in Charlotte.

Maybe Tom Izzo? Can we get this guy into the NBA? His hardcore mentality as well as his ability to work an efficient and fast offense in both transition and half-court is evident. Morris Peterson and Jason Richardson are a few recent products of his teams, and I expect Zach Randolph to be good when he gets a chance. Mateen Cleaves should have been a good NBA point guard; he failed to push himself into the next level where he overcomes his physical shortcomings...

Anyway, I know Izzo's been offered NBA jobs in the past and he's turned them down... sad. He'd be something good for the Bulls, though, IMO.

As for other college coaches, if Lon Kruger can make Atlanta into a decent team (granted, he's got good talent to work with), then Bill Self, his successor at Illinois and a superior coach to Kruger, would do an even better job. Lute Olsen, Tubby Smith, and Roy Williams are all excellent coaches for whom I have tremendous respect for as far as basketball knowledge. Their programs are so successful I doubt any NBA team could lure them away. They are the lifeblood of college basketball...

*Anyway, both Pink and Cartwright had a lot in common: the Chicago Bulls were both their first NBA team. They both didn't have much or any experience as head coaches: Floyd never went further than the Elite Eight with his Iowa State team, and Cartwright was just an assistant coach for a while. 

Both obey the Krause as far as the triangle offense.*

The Bulls need a coach with experience. Inexperienced coaches with inexperienced players just won't cut it. Maybe Bill Cartwright can get another chance with some team somewhere, in the future. 

But I'm about two seconds away from jumping onto the "Fire Bill" bandwagon. The only thing that's holding me back is that I want to see if he improves his coaching strategy over the next three or four games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> 
> *Anyway, both Pink and Cartwright had a lot in common: the Chicago Bulls were both their first NBA team. They both didn't have much or any experience as head coaches: Floyd never went further than the Elite Eight with his Iowa State team, and Cartwright was just an assistant coach for a while.
> *


*

What coaching experience did Pat Riley or Phil Jackson have?

The big difference between Cartwright and Pink is that Cartwright, like Riley and Jackson, was a player.*


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

If Krause is gonna force everyone to run the triangle, than we had better jump on the fire Kraus bandwagon too....


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Viable coaching options that we could actually land... do they exist?...


How's about Jeff Van Gundy? There's a guy who knows how to run a ballclub. The unfortunate part is he probably would want nothing to do with our baby bulls.

Oh well, I guess we're stuck with Big Bill...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

YOu know F-flash, I considered that very thing, but did not post it.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> If Krause is gonna force everyone to run the triangle, than we had better jump on the fire Kraus bandwagon too....


agreed :yes:


----------

